# Old village roadside garage



## oldscrote (Oct 22, 2010)

Whilst out for a drive with Mrs scrote a while ago I went past this little gem.I've known about it for at least 30 years but it occurred to me that it would make a good report.The only information I could glean was that the proprietor was a Mr Moore.Theres no internal shots due to the proximity of houses and a very busy road.It's in a small village to the south of Trowbridge in Wiltshire.

The forecourt.





The forecourt]






Right side





Right side close up.The chimney is unusual in a workshop and I wonder whether this was originally the village blacksmiths forge,many smithies converted to car repairs in the 20s as the internal combustion engine took over from horse power.





The left side with ghastly pink car.




Close up of left side showing skeletal remains of old fuel pump.





Another shot of the pink nasty





The rest of the photos show the pumps.......Ensure sight glass is full before and after delivery.
















Peeling paint shot




Saved this one till last.I reckon that works out at about 2 pence a litre.I don't know at what point fuel was this price but in 1969 when I started driving it was about 6 bob{30p} a gallon


----------



## RichardH (Oct 22, 2010)

oldscrote said:


> Saved this one till last.I reckon that works out at about 2 pence a litre.I don't know at what point fuel was this price but in 1969 when I started driving it was about 6 bob{30p} a gallon



*shoves fingers in ears*

:week: LA-LA-LA-LA! NOT LISTENING!


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 22, 2010)

Get some more photos of the car!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 22, 2010)

Like the old pumps


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow love those old fuel pump and longing for the day we pay that price per litre let alone per gallon  . Having said that the coin to buy that old currency in purchased in pounds, would probably cost the same as a gallon of fuel now, to buy off a collector now


----------



## ceejam (Oct 22, 2010)

Some lovely shots there, 
loving the pink car actually is it by any chance a cavalier ?
oh and that crackly/peely paint on those pumps is so cool.
next mission should be to get inside because if its that good outside, love to see the the inside
a big thanks for sharing.


----------



## rusty-signs (Oct 22, 2010)

Superb stuff, it's easy enough to find a derelict garage these days but not with pumps of this vintage still in situ, especially with the collectors market for such things so stong nowadays. A nice enamel sign still on the wall would have been the iceing on the cake! Thanks for posting.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 22, 2010)

for some reason I have always loved old petrol pumps,there are a couple in St Mawes down south of me,I always have to stop and stare at them for a while.I think it's in a some futile bid to bring back the halcyon days of cheap petrol and quiet roads.If I stare at one long enough; oneday I'll travel back in time,they are like little tardis boxes.
If your Mrs is called 'Mrs Scrote',that would make mine 'Mrs Reason.' lol


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 22, 2010)

The pumps are great and there's something about the courtyard that's really delightful. If you can't get inside would you be able to get some 'through-the-window' shots, Oldscrote?


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done Mr O Scrote,loving those old pumps of which I am obviously too young to remember.


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 22, 2010)

Do like the old pumps, am suprised they haven't gone. "Mrs Scrote" beats "Mrs El" hands down  Your next mission, should you choose to accept it.... is to book in somewhere as Mr and Mrs Scrote and keep a straight face


----------



## skeleton key (Oct 22, 2010)

*Thank you*

*Realy love those pics 
The Old pumps so Very urban/rustic at the same time.
Thanx 4 posting.
Its all part of our history and second Landie_Man if poss get sum shots of the car 

SK 
*


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Great stuff. There is a little old garage in Much Wenlock. I think Judderman62 might have got a few pics.

We were sitting outside wondering if it was accessible and a little old geezer came out and glared at us so we scarpered. It was still a working garage.........just looking very ancient on the outside 

Had lovely old fuel pumps tho


----------



## Labb (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice pictures. These old petrolpumps are just great.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 23, 2010)

As the others have said, it would be nice to see some close up shots of that pink MK1 Cavalier.


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice Mr Scrote. Like the others, I'd like to see more.

Alan (there isn't a Mrs World any more, got rid of her)


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you all very much for kind comments.I didn't recognise the 'pink nasty' as a cavalier And I drove one for three years as my own taxi.Unfortunately the site is overlooked by housing and on a main road and these days my health precludes me from doing anything strenuous.If anybody local to Wiltshire wants to have a go at an inside job,so to speak, pm for the location.However I guess that it's pristine and unchaved state is due to very alert neighbours.


----------



## Zotez (Oct 23, 2010)

could have sworn it was a mk2 cav saloon myself but hard to tell without seeing the front, if its a mk2 then thats a shame cos they make well rated bangers!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 23, 2010)

oldscrote said:


>





Zotez said:


> could have sworn it was a mk2 cav saloon myself



MK1's had a more prominent tapering boot as in oldscrote's picture, Mk2 (4-door saloons that is) had a more flattish bootlid like a Vx Belmont / Ford Orion.






And why the hell did I waste a post about MK1 & 2 Vx Cavalier bootlid design?????


----------



## krela (Oct 23, 2010)

Captain-Slow said:


> And why the hell did I waste a post about MK1 & 2 Vx Cavalier bootlid design?????



Good question, last time I looked this wasn't a petrolhead forum!


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 23, 2010)

krela said:


> Good question, last time I looked this wasn't a petrolhead forum!



Thank you and well said Krela.
As it happens I have no idea what mark mine was anyway, I use a car as a workhorse.When they get over about 200 000 miles I sends em of to auction and buys another.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 26, 2010)

likin that lots  defo reminds me of the one in Much Wenlock


----------



## jjandellis (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## jjandellis (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## jjandellis (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry its a bit messy guys .......was my first attempt at gertting photos up.......big thanks to oldscrote for the first piccies ....i thought i would just add a few more ....


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for these JJ I love the horse,can't work out whether it's a rocker or a fairground nag.The Bedford van is great,had one once back in the early 70s 1600 engine three speed column gear change and on hot days you could drive with doors open.


----------



## Irish_Rover (Feb 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> The pumps are great and there's something about the courtyard that's really delightful. If you can't get inside would you be able to get some 'through-the-window' shots, Oldscrote?



It would be nice of anyone interested to remember that the owner of this property is a very old lady living next door. Don't give her a heart attack.


----------

